# kitten found at end of drive way



## strollingbones

i had a miserable day....fighting with everyone......the aides at the assisted living washed mom's new cell phone and ruined it....the packing job...we couldnt find the house....it was just a bad day all the way around....i was so glad to get home....i pull up...check the mail....and then look down...in the tall grass is a kitten with so much pus in its eyes when it shook its head pus when everywhere......so i call the humane to see if they can take it...they cant and offer to humanely kill it...i am like wtf?

so my vet is closed....so i call another vet who is willing to see the kitten.....so back to town i go with the kitten.....

i kept calling it 'kitten found at end of drive way'.....after the vet checked it out and wormed it...and tested its eyes and gave me eye drops .....


introducing monkey:








we have drops for the infected eyes






thor looking at monkey






sleeping off the day....in hubbys shoebox


----------



## koshergrl

Amoxycillin. Do you ahve any in the house?


----------



## strollingbones

mine was too old......she has been vetted and has eye drops


----------



## koshergrl

And warm cloths on eyes to draw out the pus and get that going....sometimes they can pull through it if you can just keep them clean. He looks pretty wasted though.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> mine was too old......she has been vetted and has eye drops


 Oh got it. Thought your vet wasn't home and didn't read the rest.

Poor little goober.


----------



## strollingbones

big day for her....poked and prodded etc...wormed.....etc....eye drops....she is wasted.....and needs to rest...eat rest and take eye drops


----------



## strollingbones

poor little goober...she could have been found by someone who would just drown or shot her....ask me....she got found by the right person.....


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> i had a miserable day....fighting with everyone......the aides at the assisted living washed mom's new cell phone and ruined it....the packing job...we couldnt find the house....it was just a bad day all the way around....i was so glad to get home....i pull up...check the mail....and then look down...in the tall grass is a kitten with so much pus in its eyes when it shook its head pus when everywhere......so i call the humane to see if they can take it...they cant and offer to humanely kill it...i am like wtf?
> 
> so my vet is closed....so i call another vet who is willing to see the kitten.....so back to town i go with the kitten.....
> 
> i kept calling it 'kitten found at end of drive way'.....after the vet checked it out and wormed it...and tested its eyes and gave me eye drops .....
> 
> 
> introducing monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have drops for the infected eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thor looking at monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping off the day....in hubbys shoebox





poor kitten! I am glad you saved the little monkey!  Is he eating?


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> And warm cloths on eyes to draw out the pus and get that going....sometimes they can pull through it if you can just keep them clean. He looks pretty wasted though.




Hes not as bad off as he could be.


----------



## koshergrl

No, I see that. I didn't know she'd made it to the vet. Poor little thing.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> poor little goober...she could have been found by someone who would just drown or shot her....ask me....she got found by the right person.....




Keep an eye out in the area bones... momma may still be around with other kittens. 


chicken baby food.....or royalcanin "babycat" kitten food. Its really really smooth and a good easy starter. 

Dehydration and diarrhea are going to be the biggest things you will have to watch out for. 

BABYCAT Instinctive Kitten Food | Royal Canin


----------



## Caroljo

We would do the same thing!  Although i said i would NEVER have another cat, they're so darn cute and if i thought it would die i'd have to keep it.   monkey has a good home!


----------



## strollingbones

o someone dumped monkey at the end of the drive way.....she is asleep now...as i should be...


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> o someone dumped monkey at the end of the drive way.....she is asleep now...as i should be...




You get a halo bones.


----------



## Noomi

I love cats, and it always makes me mad when people just dump them like that. She looks adorable, though, even if she is ill.


----------



## koshergrl

Mama kitties lead their babies out into the great beyond when they reach that age, and they lose them. They take them on a walk-about, will leave with 4, and come back with 2, or 3, or sometimes 1...sometimes none.


----------



## syrenn

How is the kitten this morning bones?


----------



## koshergrl

I want more pics!


----------



## strollingbones

her eyes are clearing...we are on drops every 6 hours for 2 days then twice a day...she eats like a little pig...and hisses at all the others.....thor has taken to her and keeps the others away...he likes the tiny things


----------



## strollingbones

am is making noise about finding a home for her...fuck that noise


----------



## koshergrl

Lol...take more pics!


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> her eyes are clearing...we are on drops every 6 hours for 2 days then twice a day...she eats like a little pig...and hisses at all the others.....thor has taken to her and keeps the others away...he likes the tiny things



Nice!


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> am is making noise about finding a home for her...fuck that noise




How can you go wrong with kitten lovin'?


----------



## strollingbones

she is doing well.....







look at them pretty eyes


----------



## koshergrl

I see claws!

My brother had a black calico once..they called her "Nails". And she was aptly named.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> she is doing well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at them pretty eyes




aaaawwwwwww   so cute.


----------



## Big Black Dog

It's your lucky day!  Once, about 4 years ago, I went to my mail box to get the mail.  We live out in the middle of nowhere.  When I opened the door to the mail box I looked down and there in the grass were 3 kittens.  Silly me, I scooped them up and brought them home to Mrs. BBD...  They are still a part of her "herd" of out door cats that come every morning when she puts out their food.


----------



## syrenn

Big Black Dog said:


> It's your lucky day!  Once, about 4 years ago, I went to my mail box to get the mail.  We live out in the middle of nowhere.  When I opened the door to the mail box I looked down and there in the grass were 3 kittens.  Silly me, I scooped them up and brought them home to Mrs. BBD...  They are still a part of her "herd" of out door cats that come every morning when she puts out their food.




aaawww..... you both get halos too.


----------



## strollingbones

no bbd gets no halo.....he shot one of the cats.....for some minor offense....its the only time i have negged him....


----------



## Jackson

That kitten is darling!  I love it's eyes.  I have a name...Precious.  He came to your house just for you.  You are going to keep it aren't you?  Thor needs a playmate!


----------



## strollingbones

thor has 5 other playmates lol

she is learning....with the help of an air can lol


----------



## strollingbones

i am no longer her hero........

seems she didnt care for the quick bath.....she did like being towel dried however


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> i am no longer her hero........
> 
> seems she didnt care for the quick bath.....she did like being towel dried however





LMAO!!....  they never like the baths.. but always love the aftermath.


----------



## strollingbones

i didnt wanna put much on her or get her face wet....with her eyes....it was funny.....i need to get a gentle shampoo for her...she farts a lot...that is just great....she is on eukanuba kitty food


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> i didnt wanna put much on her or get her face wet....with her eyes....it was funny.....i need to get a gentle shampoo for her...she farts a lot...that is just great....she is on eukanuba kitty food




I use really warm wet cotton balls to wipe their little faces and heads.... its like a having a momma.  Do try and wipe her eyes and clean them off.... it makes them feel better.


----------



## MHunterB

Eukanuba is good stuff - we tend to use that, or Hills or Iams....  
Kitty is looking better already :  )  

 I had one who didn't understand bubble bath and thought he could jump in the tub with me and stay dry....that did not work out too well for any of us. But we got over it.


----------



## WillowTree

all kittly lovers go to heaven whether they want to or not!


----------



## strollingbones

well i wondered when you would drop by willow.....


well today has been kinda rough...she was sitting on my shoulder and i saw something i needed and got up....she hit the floor kinda hard.....hid under the dishwasher....

then i sat on her...ouchie....thankfully it was not a direct hit.....

she is sleeping with that wary look ......

i am going into town and will get supplies at the pet store...who am i kidding.....i am gonna get her a small box or basket for her to ignore....

poor buddie all he wants to do is look at her...but thor gives him hell for it....it will be weeks before this house settles...

heard hubbys friend tell him...it was just damned time to put his foot down and tell me no....lol


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> well i wondered when you would drop by willow.....
> 
> 
> well today has been kinda rough...she was sitting on my shoulder and i saw something i needed and got up....she hit the floor kinda hard.....hid under the dishwasher....
> 
> then i sat on her...ouchie....thankfully it was not a direct hit.....
> 
> she is sleeping with that wary look ......
> 
> i am going into town and will get supplies at the pet store...who am i kidding.....i am gonna get her a small box or basket for her to ignore....
> 
> poor buddie all he wants to do is look at her...but thor gives him hell for it....it will be weeks before this house settles...
> 
> heard hubbys friend tell him...it was just damned time to put his foot down and tell me no....lol



You dropped her and then sat on her.......  When are you going to kick her?


----------



## strollingbones

well she was trying to warm clark up....head butting him and all......so i took her and did the cotton ball thing..she loved it....none of the cats are warming up to her....clark just ignores her the other two hiss at her....


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> well she was trying to warm clark up....head butting him and all......so i took her and did the cotton ball thing..she loved it....none of the cats are warming up to her....clark just ignores her the other two hiss at her....



Its all about the ass sniffing. 

hold the kitten nice and tight so she cant move much.... then hold her tail up and let the other cats smell her butt. 

It takes a while.... are they using the same litter box?


----------



## strollingbones

they are using the same litter box....i will just let them adjust....its only been 6 days


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> they are using the same litter box....i will just let them adjust....its only been 6 days




thats good... they are smelling each other in the box. Do the butt smelling thing and see how that works out.


----------



## The Infidel

syrenn said:


> Its all about the ass sniffing.
> 
> hold the kitten nice and tight so she cant move much.... then hold her tail up and let the other cats smell her butt.



Sounds like the Intro section of USMB 




Bless you Bones for taking in an innocent little stray...


----------



## syrenn

The Infidel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about the ass sniffing.
> 
> hold the kitten nice and tight so she cant move much.... then hold her tail up and let the other cats smell her butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Intro section of USMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you Bones for taking in an innocent little stray...
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Black Dog

strollingbones said:


> no bbd gets no halo.....he shot one of the cats.....for some minor offense....its the only time i have negged him....



I've not murdered any cats since...  Pardon from the Governor please.


----------



## strollingbones

i am glad you saw the errors of your ways....i know you really have a good heart


----------



## Big Black Dog

strollingbones said:


> i am glad you saw the errors of your ways....i know you really have a good heart



Please...  I have an image to maintain.


----------



## strollingbones

how is your back....you kinda got overshadowed by ollie...but i do remember  you were having some back problems


----------



## strollingbones

well its been a week now....








she is starting to learn her name...but comes to the common kitty kitty call....lol







she farts the minute you pick her up......everyone has noticed lol


----------



## koshergrl

She looks a little...demanding!


----------



## strollingbones

not really....she is a sweet kitten

i took her outside and put her on the ground......she didnt like that lol


----------



## syrenn

aaaawwwwww  so sweet. There is not much better then kitten love!


----------



## stars

oh it's adorable!


----------



## strollingbones

ok she has been hiding in the pantry.....sleeping there most of the morning.....the pantry floor is a jungle....

then today i saw this....


----------



## strollingbones

she is just too fucking cute.....


----------



## syrenn

All kittens are cute... its how they sucker you in!!!!


----------



## Mr. H.

I hope you keep the name 'kitten found at the end of driveway'. That's classic.


----------



## koshergrl

Kfed


----------



## koshergrl

K-fed


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> I hope you keep the name 'kitten found at the end of driveway'. That's classic.





kfateod.


----------



## strollingbones

no she is yoda.

the end of the calm is here....she was fearful of the old cats.....ran from them and hid

well today....i got up and she rushes over in between billie and the wall...then turns and swats at billie....and seemed to be kitty laughing the whole time...she has now began the reign of terror we call kitten


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## koshergrl

Awwww..

My son's rednose pit was terrorized for two years by their pet indoor bunny.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


>







 


 


 




My older ones have that same look when the kittens jump them! 


Im glad they are all starting to get along now bones.


----------



## strollingbones

yoda has figured out that billie isnt that big a threat....billie lets her play with his tail till she bites too hard....

clark doesnt let her play with him much......tiff the other female is just mean to yoda lol

when billie finally makes her stop she will run over and look pitiful...then right back at it....

she attacks with that halloween cat look then runs like hell....


the funny part...the kitty litter is in the bathroom all the way down the long hall...when she wakes up she will jump down and run like hell to the box


----------



## koshergrl

Thank god for small favors.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

that is clark hiding his head in shame lol


----------



## syrenn

woot.... see.. ya put them together when they are asleep. Ive had good like with that trick.


----------



## strollingbones

o no no they were together....yoda is fearless.....just gets climbing up there


----------



## strollingbones

clark is lazy.....very very lazy


----------



## syrenn

good kitten! They just want momma cat lovin......


----------



## strollingbones

i did catch clark cleaning yoda or just tasting him i am not sure....

poor think i know he wants some cat loving but i swear that is thin  around here...he is getting spoiled laying on my shoulder all the time....he loves to nuzzle the hair...


----------



## koshergrl

i think that gray and white cat probably needs a bath. Get popping, bones!


----------



## strollingbones

clark could stand a bath ....but it wont happen.....he goes from lazy ass cat to killing you not so softly


----------



## Mr. H.

Short-fused felines. Be vewwwy careful LOL.


----------



## strollingbones

clark is a sucker..yoda has found some cat loving


----------



## strollingbones

all four cats are on the bed....hubby doesnt like cats on the bed...


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> clark could stand a bath ....but it wont happen.....he goes from lazy ass cat to killing you not so softly


 
He caught onto you and your evil cat bathing ways long ago, no doubt.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> clark is a sucker..yoda has found some cat loving


----------



## strollingbones

yoda is so fucking spoiled now.....he has been with us nearly a month...and his favorite place to sleep is on my neck...buried in my hair and yes he is still farting....i will be glad when he runs out of this food and i switch him to another food....so he can fart some more....


----------



## Mr. H.

Cats R Cool


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> yoda is so fucking spoiled now.....he has been with us nearly a month...and his favorite place to sleep is on my neck...buried in my hair and yes he is still farting....i will be glad when he runs out of this food and i switch him to another food....so he can fart some more....





Rather like me typing as one sits in my arms?


----------



## strollingbones

009-22.mp4 video by strollingbones - Photobucket


----------



## Truthmatters

strollingbones said:


> i had a miserable day....fighting with everyone......the aides at the assisted living washed mom's new cell phone and ruined it....the packing job...we couldnt find the house....it was just a bad day all the way around....i was so glad to get home....i pull up...check the mail....and then look down...in the tall grass is a kitten with so much pus in its eyes when it shook its head pus when everywhere......so i call the humane to see if they can take it...they cant and offer to humanely kill it...i am like wtf?
> 
> so my vet is closed....so i call another vet who is willing to see the kitten.....so back to town i go with the kitten.....
> 
> i kept calling it 'kitten found at end of drive way'.....after the vet checked it out and wormed it...and tested its eyes and gave me eye drops .....
> 
> 
> introducing monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have drops for the infected eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thor looking at monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping off the day....in hubbys shoebox






poor sweet little kitty has a breakthrough momment  of good luck.


finding you


----------



## strollingbones

yea my vet called it ..the poor thing...i was like poor thing my ass.....he got to me....she had to laugh....

he is ugly as sin....watch the video lol


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> yea my vet called it ..the poor thing...i was like poor thing my ass.....he got to me....she had to laugh....
> 
> he is ugly as sin....watch the video lol





now why do you think he is ugly.... hes very cute!


----------



## strollingbones

i hate kitten fur....lol....husband says the baths wont stop kitten fur....but it does help...his tail is too long....his ears are too big and he still fits on my shoulder lol


----------



## Marie888

strollingbones said:


> i had a miserable day....fighting with everyone......the aides at the assisted living washed mom's new cell phone and ruined it....the packing job...we couldnt find the house....it was just a bad day all the way around....i was so glad to get home....i pull up...check the mail....and then look down...in the tall grass is a kitten with so much pus in its eyes when it shook its head pus when everywhere......so i call the humane to see if they can take it...they cant and offer to humanely kill it...i am like wtf?
> 
> so my vet is closed....so i call another vet who is willing to see the kitten.....so back to town i go with the kitten.....
> 
> i kept calling it 'kitten found at end of drive way'.....after the vet checked it out and wormed it...and tested its eyes and gave me eye drops .....
> 
> 
> introducing monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have drops for the infected eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thor looking at monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping off the day....in hubbys shoebox



Awwwww pooor baby.  If someone hasn't mentioned yet.. apple cider vinegar on the nape of the neck (small amount since kitten) may help with eyes... (it may).  one of my cats has conjunctivitis sometimes.. and the apple cider vinegar (and L-Lysine in the powder form)  does wonders.  

I hope the eye drops the vet gave you works.. But feel free to read up on them both: Apple cidar for cats.. and the L-lysine helps naturally and helps immune system.    

Sorry you had such a rotten day.  Good thing kitten found you though.


----------



## Marie888

Oh I see.. your post was a month ago.. LOL Im behind times, sorry. I'll have to read up more when I get more time :/


----------



## strollingbones

yoda has been with me for over a month now....3 dogs..3 cats and a kitten....this winter will be a total mess...i need a bigger house...i want to convert the extra room into a cat room.....but certain grumpy old men wont go for it


----------



## Amelia

Yoda looks just like one of my sweethearts, long tail and all.  Well, cept my boy's stripes look brown to me, not gray.


----------



## strollingbones

he has little white hairs too...he is killing christmas bows and bringing them to me...he found a pack of old bows and has played with them for days


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## koshergrl

If he was a horse we'd call him a roan.


----------



## strollingbones

but he is a kitten....so we call him ugly


and spoiled lol


----------



## Amelia

What a handsome boy!


----------



## MHunterB

No kitten is ugly!   Not even the almost-black one with the bobtail that we nicknamed 'Face-like-Dog'....  Her actual name was 'Inky-dink' and she was forever cleaning something on someone while purring wildly.....she used to go swimming with me, too.


----------



## koshergrl

The ugly ones are always the ones with personality.

It's the old adage "he has a great personality" made flesh.


----------



## MHunterB

koshergrl said:


> The ugly ones are always the ones with personality.
> 
> It's the old adage "he has a great personality" made flesh.



'Zactly.....


----------



## koshergrl

But she's got a Great Personality.


----------



## freedombecki

strollingbones said:


>


What a beautiful bouncing baby boy. He has an exotic face. *sigh* Definite future lady killer.


----------



## Amelia

He looks like my half-siamese little boy, so I'm partial to him .... don't understand why SB thinks he's ugly.


----------



## strollingbones

cause sb wants a Himalayan lol   i have always wanted one...but hubby would never buy a cat

and somehow they find us...

yoda is a total love bug


----------



## Amelia

Oh, I see.  

Well, he makes me want to go hug my black cats.  I have one short hair and one long hair.  But nowhere near Himalayan long.  


Off to hunt me up some cuddles now.


----------



## rdean

Don't give it to Mitt.  He might tie it to the top of his car.


----------



## strollingbones

udate:  yoda has proven to be the cat from hell.....he can go out the screen door and he can open it to come back in






a picture is truly worth a 1000 words


----------



## koshergrl

He looks pissed.


----------



## strollingbones

thats my yoda.....he is just a terror....






the chow bowls.....yoda in front....clark in the middle...and tiff on the end....clark has to be in the middle the other two hate each other...


----------



## strollingbones

see how much bigger yoda is.....and yet tiff feels the need to reach out and claw him


----------

